# Anyone going to Nisei Week 2015?



## GoranRC (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey Everyone! So, i live in California, Los Angeles, and I am relatively new to cubing. anyway, It's my first ever Cubing competition, and I registered for this one. http://www.cubingusa.com/NiseiWeek2015/ Nisei Week 2015  I was wondering if anyone of you guys is going, so we can meet up or anything else.

So, I also have a question. I checked in WCA And USA Cubing, and SURPRISINGLY, there is only 1 cubing competition in Los Angeles. (As for 2015) Is this normal? I mean, I look into people's proffiles that life in Los Angeles and they have been to TONS of competitions. Is something wrong with my internet? I don't think so. If yes, may anyone send me a link to all the upcoming competitions of Cubing around my area. Thank you in advance!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 10, 2015)

There will probably be more in the future for your area, the WCA updates every couple of months or something like that with new comps, just keep an eye on them ;D
and no I'm not going to Nisei week 2015  due to my location lol


----------



## rybaby (Jun 10, 2015)

I'll most likely be there -- I don't live in California but I think I'll be out there in August. And though there aren't many LA comps, there are several comps in the Southern California area: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...SA&years=current&pattern=california&list=List

I'm sure other people who are more in the loop could give you some more info, though. Good luck!


----------



## GoranRC (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you theROUXCube for being so active, answering every one of my questions haha


----------



## EvilGnome6 (Jun 10, 2015)

I went to Nisei Week last year and it was my first competition but I won't be able to make it this year. It was a cool event and the only outdoor comp I've been to so far. This was my best time of 47.95s (I'm on the left). It's pretty painful to watch now but it's nice to see I've made some good progress since then:






Southern California is one of the most active areas for WCA competitions. I travel out there from Arizona whenever I can to take advantage. Just keep an eye on http://www.cubingusa.com/ for upcoming events.


----------



## GoranRC (Jun 10, 2015)

rybaby said:


> I'll most likely be there -- I don't live in California but I think I'll be out there in August. And though there aren't many LA comps, there are several comps in the Southern California area: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...SA&years=current&pattern=california&list=List
> 
> I'm sure other people who are more in the loop could give you some more info, though. Good luck!



Thank you! Wow! I just looked into them, and they are just an hour away! I'll most likely go to them, if i have time to memorize my OLL's


----------



## GoranRC (Jun 10, 2015)

+EvilGnome6 Nice! Thank you for informing me, and "Southern California is one of the most activeareas for WCA competitions." WOW! Thank you! Glad to know that.


----------

